# Apache Server Dir Viewer austricksen



## Consti (14. April 2004)

Also, ich hab hier einen Apache Server. In der httpd.conf kann man ja einstellen, dass der Verzeichnisse listen soll, wenn sich keine index.html oder ähnlich in dem Ordner ist.

Jetzt habe ich einen Ordner auf einem Webserver, bei dem dieses Dir Listing ausgeschaltet ist. Kann man mit einem Tool es trotzdem zu schaffen, den Inhalt anzuzeigen oder so?

Falls das nicht geht gibts tools, die nach der Brute-Force Methode alle Dateinamen durchchecken, und falls sie was gefunden haben, das richtige anzeigen oder so?

Also man hat folgednes auf dem Webserver:

/grafik/123test321.gif

Das Listing is aus, man hat die Genaue adresse nicht. Könenn Tools dann einfach so lange raten, bis sie z.B. 132test321.gif rausgefunden haben? Das es sowas gibt wiess ich - z.B. für Passwörter und so, aber gibts das auch für Webserver?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. April 2004)

Wozu soll das bitteschön gut sein?


----------



## Stibie (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Matthias Reitinger _
> *Wozu soll das bitteschön gut sein? *



1) Vlllt. um trotzdem an seine Dateien ranzukommen, auch wenn man keinen FTP zur Verfügung hat.

2) Um zu verhindern, dass alle Leute Zugriff auf deinen Dateien erlangen können...wenn denn ggf. das Passwort wissen etc.



> Kann man mit einem Tool es trotzdem zu schaffen, den Inhalt anzuzeigen oder so?



Es gibt Php-Scripte mit denen man sich Ordnerinhalte auslesen und ausgeben lassen kann mit Login etc.!
Einfach mal Googlen!


----------

